# Left D* for Comcast One Month Ago - No Going Back!



## 483 (Feb 10, 2000)

I have now had Comcast and the S3 in place for about a month. I dropped D* after being with them since 1996. I did not like what they were doing with their HD DVR nor did I want to add another larger satellite dish, deal with the new multi switches, or commit to an additional two year commitment on leased equipment.

It has been a great switch for me. It is is so fun to be back to a real life TiVo and not the features that D* decided I wanted. I had hacked my D* TiVo's for additional functionality but still have enjoyed the switch.

I had no problems at all getting the cable cards installed and working. The picture quality is tremendous. The OTA tuner better than the HR10-250. With the S3 we feel like we got a new TV. The SD is at least as good as what D* spews, and the HD is not even close. Comcast in a land slide.

I have features that I appreciate like speed and folders, without having to deal with the unreliable recent upgrades that D* has sent to its HR10-250 customers.

I also sold my HR10-250 on ebay for $550 so the actual cost of my S3 was next to nothing.

Something else I didn't expect is how much I like the S2 TiVo we picked up for the bedroom. TiVo to Go is a great feature and very easy to implement. I love setting up the batch transfers and moving shows to my laptop overnight. 

Just in case anyone else is on the fence, I would suggest you make the switch, I think you will enjoy the experience.


----------



## Krookut (Apr 7, 2002)

My commitment ends in August, I may take a look at what my local cable co. has then. I am curious to see what D* is going to be offering when the new birds go up though.


----------



## AVPhan (Oct 20, 2004)

But with my need for ST and MLB EI, I can't find myself switching......


----------



## BillsIn05 (Aug 14, 2006)

Comcast sucks. Youll want to come back once the 2 new birds go up.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

BillsIn05 said:


> Comcast sucks.


Maybe where you are, but not everywhere they are.



BillsIn05 said:


> Youll want to come back once the 2 new birds go up.


Maybe where you are, but not where I am. From what D* has announced, I have no compelling reason to go back to D*.

I fully expect DirecTV to keep whoring it's SD & HD quality for $$$, with or without the new birds. Of course they need to pay for those birds, and all the new HD content. It's good to see a horse race finally between satellite and CATV.

Please, watch the generalities.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have to say Comcrap sucks here too. Cables goes out a every few days and and still cost a good a bit more than D*

Picture quality goes to D* (SD and HD), CS, D*, Picture Quality, D*, price D*

The only thing with Comcrap is no bugs with he HR10 or HR20 and rain fade.
But with OTA HD and cable going out when someone farts or a TS/Hurricanes comes I will take D*

Comcrap was out for 7 days after a minor storm here. I had D* signal until the power went out. Once power was back, so was my TV.

Just D* needs to pull their head out of their butt and get back to be the leader in PQ, channels and service.

Again, still better than Comcrap locally.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

********* said:


> I have now had Comcast and the S3 in place for about a month. I dropped D* after being with them since 1996. I did not like what they were doing with their HD DVR nor did I want to add another larger satellite dish, deal with the new multi switches, or commit to an additional two year commitment on leased equipment.
> 
> It has been a great switch for me. It is is so fun to be back to a real life TiVo and not the features that D* decided I wanted. I had hacked my D* TiVo's for additional functionality but still have enjoyed the switch.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with your assessment. I've been with D* since 1998 and although my HR10-250 (4 replacements) has been stable now I will not be going the 5LNB mega-dish route.

My 3LNB dish is mounted on the rear eave of my garage roof and never had any problems w/wind, etc. Some minor snow buildup that I clean with an extension poll window cleaner. I understand all the bandwidth constraints, but having to change dishes every few years is not the answer for me.

I will keep my DTivo since I have an OTA antenna and don't need the HD locals via MPEG4. Plans are to go w/Comcast later this summer, get a great 12-month deal, then go with Verizon's FiOS. D* doesn't have any more HD channels than Comcast or Verizon, so staying pat for now. And all the hoop-la about 100 HD channels from D* is just that..... (they are counting the LiL-HD in the number).


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Most of my viewing has moved to the S3 box from the HR10-250. I was just about to finally cancel DirecTV until the MLB EI thing came up. 

Don't know what I'm going to do, but keeping DTV just for EI seems a bit much, especially if there isn't a significant increase in the number of HD games.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm in the same boat. I've dropped my DirecTV programming except for the family programming and the HD channesl and dropped all my receivrs except two HR10-250 units. The picture quality from Comast for HD is noticebaly better than DirecTV. I just wish Comcast had HDNet. If they did I would have completely left. If the S3 implents MRV soon that might hasten my DireTV departure even without Comcast gettting HDNet. Plus they give Sat customers such a good deal to leave. $30 a month for a year that would normally cost $90 a month. Thats the main reason why I don't mind keeping both providers for now since I'm still paying less than when I just had DirecTV programming.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm a big hockey fan, especially the Flyers. When I went to D* in 1998 I thought missing Comcast SportsNet would be unbearable. I do like HDNet for their hockey games but not much else. HDNet Movie channel has the same movies just like HBO and Showtime.

I would miss them but it won't be the end of the world. INHD on Comcast leaves a lot to be desired too. That's why I'm staying put for now. Once Comcast can successfully implement Switched video (and Tivo S3 can upgrade to support it) there will be more HD programming. Only Verizon's FiOS has future bandwidth expansion capabilities. But it will be awhile before a large portion of their serving area has it.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

I tend to agree. If D* would do the honorable thing and let me return the HR-20 that doesn't work (totally disaster of a box so far) and get me out of the contract commitment, I would probably switch.

I have been with DirecTV since 1995, across 4 moves and two states. And I have had the integrated TiVo DirecTV boxes since their first introduction in 2000. That said, I tried Comcast digital cable here a couple years ago basically for free while they ran a promotion (since I am already using them, to great success, for high speed Internet), while I also kept my DirecTV account. When the promotion ended, I dropped their TV service really only because I didn't like their Motorola DVR versus the TiVo units on DirecTV. It had only half as much capacity and a terrible UI...

But if I had been judging on any other factor, Comcast would have won hands down. The channel selection was better overall (I don't get the D* special sports packages which I guess is the draw for some), the HD choices and PQ was MUCH better, it was way cheaper as part of a package, and it is much easier in terms of cabling since I didn't need a unique cable for each tuner. On my most recent move, DirecTV sent out people that butchered my house installing cable the cheap and easy way, coming in thru window sills, running the black only cable visibly along the floors for 20+ feet in my rooms and putting the dish in the most obnoxiously visible spot in the front of the house. They never were so bad before but when I complained they basically cited a bunch of policies about how they do it now (no going only roofs or in attics or fishing cable through walls, etc.). Honestly, I would rather switch to Comcast and rip out all their hack work.

My only issue with the S3 is I am annoyed, having purchased a "Lifetime" membership directly from TiVo years ago that it won't be honored by TiVo now and that I would have to pay the extra fee. But I'd get over it given that the net result is still cheaper than DirecTV and they have just demonstrated to me, with the install and the total disaster of an HR-20 launch and their unwillingness to either give me a working unit or let me return it, that they just don't respect their customers anymore. By comparison, Comcast in my area anyway has been extremely reliable and very responsive as a cable modem service provider and has great pricing.

The real sign for me was a couple weeks ago when I hosted some of my new neighbors for dinner. Over the years I have been so convincing in preaching the benefits of DirecTV and TiVo that I have gotten many people I know to switch. But these neighbors all had Comcast with their HD DVR box and honestly they were completely unconvinced as I walked them through the DirecTiVo menus and guide of channels, etc. About the only thing I could say was I like the TiVo interface better. There was zero other compelling argument verss what they had, and they didnt buy that one


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

whsbuss said:


> I'm a big hockey fan, especially the Flyers.


I'm a Flyers fan too, whsbuss, so I feel your pain this year.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

Not all cable companies are a step up. If I were to switch to Cox, I would have to go the S3 route. They don't offer NBC or Fox in HD. I have 5 DVRs in the house. Cox's DVR fees alone would be over $50.00/month.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> I'm a Flyers fan too, whsbuss, so I feel your pain this year.


Yes, lots of pain!


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

My commitment has run, and I'm thinking about checking with our local cable, Charter, now that it has HD. 
However, we've got an RV and use it frequently. With the old round 2 LNB dish and an SD Tivo, D* provides better, and sometimes the only, programming. Our local spot beam covers most of California, Oregon and Nevada, so even our locals are available.
I'll probably stay with D* because of that.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

I am canceling DirecTV tomorrow after I get home from work. Got FIOS installed a week ago, and am considering an S3 after tax season (along with a Hi Def set.

DirecTV was fun while it lasted. Had a DirecTiVo since 2001, subscriber since 97.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It seems like alot of people are leaving DirecTV. People who they should be trying to keep. If DirecTV had just kept the TiVo and used it with MPEG4 I wouldn't have even considered going back to Comcast. It's only a matter of time until I fully cancel DirecTV. I'm don to two HR10-250 boxes now and barely any programming. I was paying the over $100 a month and they lost most of my busines.
I guess I need to change my signature since I'm no longer using three of the TIVos anymore.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

********* said:


> I have now had Comcast and the S3 in place for about a month. I dropped D* after being with them since 1996. I did not like what they were doing with their HD DVR nor did I want to add another larger satellite dish, deal with the new multi switches, or commit to an additional two year commitment on leased equipment.
> 
> It has been a great switch for me. It is is so fun to be back to a real life TiVo and not the features that D* decided I wanted. I had hacked my D* TiVo's for additional functionality but still have enjoyed the switch.
> 
> ...


Comcast is over 30% more for equivalent programming in Minneapolis. That's the gift that keeps giving after the thrill is gone. Free S3 TiVo doesn't come close to closing that gap.


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

I just installed the Directv HD DVR. I will admit I love the TIVO better, but so far I am not upset with the D* user interface. It has recorded all the shows I ask. It has a neat folder thing. HD looks great on my Samsung LCD. 
Heck I have been with Directv since 94. I got 3 TIVOS (Directv models) and an HD TIVO.
I am a huge TIVO fanboy. Most of my friends still think I have stock in TIVO. BUt all of them went with Directv because of TIVO.

But do I trust cable to give me more HD then Directv after the Sats are up and running? NO. 
Do I think cable will have better rates then Directv? NO.
Will I be able to call customer service and upgrade my channels or change my package without an hour wait on the phone and a tech guy to my house? No
Cable will never get my dollars the way they serve their customers. Cable internet might be good, but I get tired of my bill going up every 6-12 months for no extra channels or DVR. 
I think I will ride the storm and give Directv the time it needs to get the Sats turned on. In time all things will be decided by what HD programing D* gets in the fall.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I too have been a long-time subscriber to D*. (My account number is around 10,000.) I'm so upset with them anymore that I'm considering moving to Comcast since the cable modem seems to be very reliable. D* seems to have gotten so arrogant, that they have lost site of the client. I love my Tivo, especially the 30-second skip. I seem to watch a lot of channels that have a huge need to repeat a commercial every other minute, so I have come to totally rely on that feature. I can't imagine watching TV without it. 

I love the NFL ST, but think they are pricing themselves (or at least me) right out of the market, so that is the only thing keeping me with now. We'll see how much the HD pkg is this year - or is that part of the 10.99 fee?

I'm anxious to see how Tivo works out with Comcast. I'm hoping it turns out to be good because I'm now looking for another excuse or two to leave and then I'm gone.

I've had a dish since '84 - big dish back then, so this will be a big step for me. I just hate the arrogance. They had a good thing going with Tivo, but blew it - never giving us all of the features, etc. I don't like 2 -year commitments, and won't sign up for that. I hate the XM music and used to listen to the other a lot.

Even if there was some good reason for trying the MP4 units, I doubt if I would. From what I've read there is not much difference between MP4 and MPEG2 so I wonder why the switch? Plus, they don't have 30-sec skip.

In any case, I used to be a loyal D* customer - even getting family and friends to switch, but now I'm barely hanging on to their service. I'm glad to read these forums because it helps to read what other folks are thinking about.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> It seems like alot of people are leaving DirecTV. People who they should be trying to keep. If DirecTV had just kept the TiVo and used it with MPEG4 I wouldn't have even considered going back to Comcast. It's only a matter of time until I fully cancel DirecTV. I'm don to two HR10-250 boxes now and barely any programming. I was paying the over $100 a month and they lost most of my busines.
> I guess I need to change my signature since I'm no longer using three of the TIVos anymore.


They seem to have taken a 180 degree turn in their customer service attitude in the last three months. Where they used to admit there were huge problems with the HR20, and hand out credits to make up for its bugs, they now tell "A+" customers to get stuffed.

Their retention department CSRs no longer try to retain, on my last call with them, they tried to rush me into a cancellation.

Their arrogance knows no bounds, and they feel zero accountability to their customers. For all the bad experiences I've heard from friends about Comcast, my personal experience with DirecTV has been an order of magnitude worse.

I still have received zero acknowledgment from them of the letter I sent (linked to on dearchase.com).

I'm selling my HR10, buying a Series 3 and getting Comcast. Along the way, I will be forced to pay DirecTV's extortionate early termination fee, for ending a contract I entered into in exchange for a DVR that doesn't work.

DirecTV has done a great job of turning their greatest asset into their worst enemies.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

bizzy said:


> They seem to have taken a 180 degree turn in their customer service attitude in the last three months. Where they used to admit there were huge problems with the HR20, and hand out credits to make up for its bugs, they now tell "A+" customers to get stuffed.
> 
> Their retention department CSRs no longer try to retain, on my last call with them, they tried to rush me into a cancellation.
> 
> ...


It could be another little tiff going on between two opposing groups inside DirecTV; one of them may just want the attrition rate to go up over the issue so that those higher up start to see the problem instead of being ignorant about it.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

dswallow said:


> It could be another little tiff going on between two opposing groups inside DirecTV; one of them may just want the attrition rate to go up over the issue so that those higher up start to see the problem instead of being ignorant about it.


Interesting theory, and it is appealing to suppose that somewhere in DirecTV, someone still cares- however, any organization using customers as pawns doesn't deserve to survive.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Right now, I have both Comcast in Little Rock and DirecTV still connected in Missouri. I am not crazy about either service and the Motorolla DCT6412III I am using with Comcast isn't much and the only reason I wouldn't just switch to Comcast. I guess I need to figure out if there is so some cost effective way to get a TiVo series 3 for use with Comcast.

Chris


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

RS4 said:


> I too have been a long-time subscriber to D*. (My account number is around 10,000.) I'm so upset with them anymore that I'm considering moving to Comcast since the cable modem seems to be very reliable. D* seems to have gotten so arrogant, that they have lost site of the client. I love my Tivo, especially the 30-second skip. I seem to watch a lot of channels that have a huge need to repeat a commercial every other minute, so I have come to totally rely on that feature. I can't imagine watching TV without it.


Even the Comcast DCT6412III has 30 second skip and it works fine. Nothing else is comparable about the DVR unfortunately.

Chris


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

ShiningBengal said:


> Comcast is over 30% more for equivalent programming in Minneapolis. That's the gift that keeps giving after the thrill is gone. Free S3 TiVo doesn't come close to closing that gap.


That would make your rate at least twice the average national Comcast rate so I don't knwo what's going on there but that's not typical.

The extreme opposite is true where I live. It now costs with DirecTV over $60 bucks just to get the basic Total CHoice plus locals plus the paltry HD package. No sports, no premium channels. By comparison, my incremental cost to do this with Comcast above my cable modem fee is $10/month... So D* is over 6X the cost Comcast cable.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Citivas said:


> That would make your rate at least twice the average national Comcast rate so I don't knwo what's going on there but that's not typical.
> 
> The extreme opposite is true where I live. It now costs with DirecTV over $60 bucks just to get the basic Total CHoice plus locals plus the paltry HD package. No sports, no premium channels. By comparison, my incremental cost to do this with Comcast above my cable modem fee is $10/month... So D* is over 6X the cost Comcast cable.


Do you have an online link to this $10 deal? I would like to show that to Comcast here in Little Rock which is higher than DirecTV for any comparable package as far as I can tell even if you have a comcast cable modem and internet service.

Chris


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Do you have an online link to this $10 deal? I would like to show that to Comcast here in Little Rock which is higher than DirecTV for any comparable package as far as I can tell even if you have a comcast cable modem and internet service.


I'd venture to guess he's also utilizing the price difference between cable internet without other cable services versus cable internet with other cable services, which can account for around another $15-$17 a month. So that's some $25-$27 a month towards a basic cable video package.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Do you have an online link to this $10 deal? I would like to show that to Comcast here in Little Rock which is higher than DirecTV for any comparable package as far as I can tell even if you have a comcast cable modem and internet service.
> 
> Chris


Does Comcast put the deals on their national website? I thought the didn't since the deals vary from market to makret, thus the point above...

But there are a gizillion ads and fliers and marketing call from them about it. The deal would be even better, in fact, if I also used their digital voice service instead of Vonage. I would then be paying basically $3 a month incrementally for digital cable...

But here's the math. As it stands, I pay $60/month for digital cable. I can't get DSL at my location so this is the only good option. And it is GREAT service -- very fast, very reliable. If I want to get cable modem PLUS digital cable, including a couple hundred channels roughly comparable to Total Choice (on par, for me, Comcast has a better line up but I know this will vary by individual tastes; but the have a lot of the channels I'd like that D* would make me pay extra for, including kids channels and History International, etc,; plus the locals plus the HD's included) for $69.95. So my net cost for digital cable is $10. As it stands, I have to pay the full $60 plus over $70 for DirecTV (inclusive of HBO).


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

I switched back in September/October when I got the S3. It's been nothing but fantastic.

Cheaper than equivalent from DirecTV (Tivo fee = extra-box fee for me)
More HD channels
Far better quality HD picture (from Comcast)
Far better quality HD tuner/picture (from S3)
Far far better quality SD, all digital
Real Tivo functions (sans MRV/TTG on the S3)
And Tivo S2DT's work perfectly, with built-in TTG/MRV
And no commitment!


I used to have a house full of hacked DirecTivo's to get some subset of functionality. Now I have stock Tivo's (upgraded hard drives), and everything works perfectly. Not even a hiccup.

Best move I ever made. Even though I hate Comcast in principle.

And I'll be switching to FIOS TV the second it's available.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

[nitpick mode]

You must be committed to TiVo for at least a year right? [/nitpick]


----------



## Texceo (Mar 11, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> It seems like alot of people are leaving DirecTV. People who they should be trying to keep. If DirecTV had just kept the TiVo and used it with MPEG4 I wouldn't have even considered going back to Comcast. It's only a matter of time until I fully cancel DirecTV. I'm don to two HR10-250 boxes now and barely any programming. I was paying the over $100 a month and they lost most of my busines.
> I guess I need to change my signature since I'm no longer using three of the TIVos anymore.


Or atleast alot of people are Posting they are leaving. Not one person who posted they were leaving has responding to selling me their Directv equipment. So if you are leaving and want to sell let me know.


----------



## Texceo (Mar 11, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> I switched back in September/October when I got the S3. It's been nothing but fantastic.
> 
> Cheaper than equivalent from DirecTV (Tivo fee = extra-box fee for me)
> More HD channels
> ...


What i dont understand is if people love Tivo so much why did they ever leave from Tivo in the first place?


----------



## GreyGhost00 (Mar 11, 2004)

I love these "I dropped DTV for [insert provider here] and it's great" threads. They've been around for years and they're always the same. Honestly, I have no problem if you want to switch - choice is a good thing.
But here's the secret: there's just as many people wanting to get away from [insert provider here], they just aren't as vocal about posting "in your face" threads here.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

But for now I the price I got from Comcast was excellent. I got the Dish buyback deal. They didn't do anything with my disch. i just needed to give them any Directv receiver. I had three old DirecTv TiVos I haven't used in a few years in my closet so i just gave them one of those. So they gave me the digital package with all the HBO and Showtime channels for $29.95 a month with a 12 month commitment. they also gave me internet for $35 a month for the 6meg tier or $45 a month for the 8mbs tier which is what I got. Again for 12 months. The Tv package would normally cost around $80 a month and the internet would normally cost $52. So with my savings I'm able to run DirecTV concurrently with Comcast sicne I lowered my programming with DirecTV so I can have the HDNet channels. By Summer though I plan to drop DirectV completely. Now when Fios shows up here I'm sure they will offer another deal and I might switch to them. for now I'm happy with Comcast. And I'll also get their phone service when they offer it shortly for only $40 a month instead of the $52 verizon costs me.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Even the Comcast DCT6412III has 30 second skip and it works fine. Nothing else is comparable about the DVR unfortunately.


Unfortunately, us Insight subs w/6412III's DON'T even get 30 sec skip, since Insight shot off a firmware update to totally DISABLE it for ALL their subs...


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> I switched back in September/October when I got the S3. It's been nothing but fantastic.
> 
> More HD channels
> And I'll be switching to FIOS TV the second it's available.


How many more HD channels are you getting now?
What happens when Directv has over 100+ Hd networks compared to what you have now?
SD looks better then Directv? You must have one awful TV if Directv SD looked bad. The only time I complained is when I was watching football. But now that I watch it in HD I have no problems.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

I am switching to FIOS and I am vocal because it was a difficult decision for me and I want to see DTV get up off is high horse and correct the course it's on. I talked at least 5 people into DTV w/tivo over the years, but mostly my issue is price increases, dropping tivo, software issues, and a few other reasons. I may go back someday, my 4 DTivos including my hr10 will be put in a closet and that is a shame 'cause i love the machines.. but everyone's gotta admin that things have changed at DTV. 

Don't know if people are leaving FIOS yet to go to DTV, but since FIOS is relatively new in many areas, I doubt it..

I realize things go in a cycles and that maybe 3 or 4 years from now I may be writing the exact same post but in the reverse direction..

My am for choice, and DTV gave me choices before, but now they are taking them away and cable companies are offering them and one of the biggest choices is TIVO....


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

dishrich said:


> Unfortunately, us Insight subs w/6412III's DON'T even get 30 sec skip, since Insight shot off a firmware update to totally DISABLE it for ALL their subs...


That doesn't surprise me, but I haven't yet read of Comcast doing that anywhere. Mine still works as of last night, although firewire isn't working now for some reason, not sure yet if it is my problem or Comcast's.

Chris


----------



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

Good evening,
I am in a similar situation at the moment about considering the switch to Comcast but have a couple of questions..if I might ask.
The big reason I love my directivo is the fact I can record two things at once...is that possible with comcast or the S3 Tivo? Will directv ever come out with a smaller dish to handle the new HD channels? In speaking with customer retention they had mentionedthey were developing one..in reality, was that just a line they were feeding me or are they realizing that their 5 lnb dish is a monster? I just put a new roof in and don't want to put there...and they won't mount it to my chimney. 

Thanks

Tom


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Watrat said:


> Good evening,
> I am in a similar situation at the moment about considering the switch to Comcast but have a couple of questions..if I might ask.
> The big reason I love my directivo is the fact I can record two things at once...is that possible with comcast or the S3 Tivo? Will directv ever come out with a smaller dish to handle the new HD channels? In speaking with customer retention they had mentionedthey were developing one..in reality, was that just a line they were feeding me or are they realizing that their 5 lnb dish is a monster? I just put a new roof in and don't want to put there...and they won't mount it to my chimney.


The Series 3 has dual tuners. The software Comcast will roll out on the Motorola 6412 and Scientific Atlanta 8300HD's will support both tuners of those hardware platforms.

There is a (very slightly) smaller 5-LNB dish that's just coming out (compared to the original one that used two LNB assemblies, the main difference is this one has all 5 LNB's in a single assembly), but no, that's as small as it's going to get. There is always the chance they release a dish that can only receive the core 99/101/103 satellite broadcasts that'd be slightly smaller than the current one. While your installer might not do a chimney mount, the dish certainly, with the right hardware, can be mounted there. You may just need to consider installing yourself (or hiring someone you pick to do the install).


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Watrat said:


> I just put a new roof in and don't want to put there...and they won't mount it to my chimney.


Well, considering evening the newer "slimline" dish weighs over 30lb's, I sure as hell wouldn't want it mounted on MY chimney, & you would probably wish YOU hadn't, either. For that matter, if it was my house, I wouldn't even mount it on the roof, especially with it being new.

Most of the ones I see around here have been on a pipe, in the ground...


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I switched about a month ago. I had been with DTV for over 10 years and hated to leave but I had just had it and the season pass problem was the straw that broke the camel's back. The retention guy I had to cancel with was a straight up jacka$$ too.. His parting comment to me when we were done and I was about to hang up was "You'll be back."

I'm on Time Warner now and while I do miss the Tivo DVR interface, the SA8300HD is working okay for me. Once the S3 drops in price a little, I'll pick one up to go along with the S2 dual tuner I have now.


----------



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

dswallow said:


> The Series 3 has dual tuners. The software Comcast will roll out on the Motorola 6412 and Scientific Atlanta 8300HD's will support both tuners of those hardware platforms.


When will this hardware be available and will this take away the need for cable cards? Is this hd or sd?

As far as installing a new dish..does anyone know any installers in the Boston area? I found one company who would come out and do it and they said it was done..but they wanted six hundred dollars and that didn't include the new hddvr.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dishrich said:


> Well, considering evening the newer "slimline" dish weighs over 30lb's, I sure as hell wouldn't want it mounted on MY chimney, & you would probably wish YOU hadn't, either. For that matter, if it was my house, I wouldn't even mount it on the roof, especially with it being new.
> 
> Most of the ones I see around here have been on a pipe, in the ground...


WOW! 30 pounds for the slim version. How much does the larger one weigh?


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> WOW! 30 pounds for the slim version. How much does the larger one weigh?


i nearly fell off my roof hoisting the dish and LNB up on a rope.


----------



## Naggs (Nov 8, 2003)

Hersheytx said:


> How many more HD channels are you getting now?
> What happens when Directv has over 100+ Hd networks compared to what you have now?
> SD looks better then Directv? You must have one awful TV if Directv SD looked bad. The only time I complained is when I was watching football. But now that I watch it in HD I have no problems.


When is that going to be? 2 years? 5 years? Can you even name 50 networks broadcasting HD?

We all need to let go of brand loyalty a little bit and go with what works best for us as consumers. If that is Comcast with Tivo, great. If not, that's great, too.

Besides, if DirecTv does turn things back around, you will get a better setup deal as a new subscriber than an existing subscriber anyway.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Naggs said:


> Besides, if DirecTv does turn things back around, you will get a better setup deal as a new subscriber than an existing subscriber anyway.


You're never a new subscriber again with DirecTV no matter how long it's been since you closed your account.

The exception being if you give them a different name or possibly have moved, though a SSN could match you up with a prior account easily enough.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Naggs said:


> When is that going to be? 2 years? 5 years? Can you even name 50 networks broadcasting HD?
> 
> We all need to let go of brand loyalty a little bit and go with what works best for us as consumers. If that is Comcast with Tivo, great. If not, that's great, too.
> 
> Besides, if DirecTv does turn things back around, you will get a better setup deal as a new subscriber than an existing subscriber anyway.


Many Networks will start broadcasting in HD later this year. DirecTv has deals with over 70 Networks to broadcast their HD channel. Most of them haven't even started broadcasting HD yet like
A&E 
Bravo 
Cartoon Network 
CNN 
Food Network 
FX 
HGTV 
SciFi Channel 
Speed 
TBS 
The History Channel 
The Weather Channel 
USA Network 
They will also be offering many of the regional sports HD networks

Unless DirecTV starts offering a TiVo that can receive these ne wHD channels, my days are numbered with them. I'll keep Comcast for now and maybe switch to FIOS when it's offered in my area. Comcast is suppsoed to have 30 to 40 HD channels by then end of the year(including local HD) so hopefully they will include the major HD channel offerings.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

dswallow said:


> You're never a new subscriber again with DirecTV no matter how long it's been since you closed your account.


I left DTV for a year or so and got an advertised new customer deal when I returned. When activating they noted my previous account and simply reactivated it.

Free receivers, free DTivo after rebate, free premium programming for a few months, everything worked out fine with a minimum of hassle. They even offered a free install, but the old dish worked fine so I declined.

So yeah, maybe you're not technically a new customer. But you can get a deal to reactivate.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Most of them haven't even strated broacasting HD yet like


Not only that, most haven't even been named even in the form of a hint.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

If I had to pick a loyalty I would say it is with Tivo not DTV. I enjoyed the sweet DTIVO's while they lasted,. My switch to FIOS is based on price, yes about $10/month cheaper, won't need to outlay any funds for equipment, and I can get a S3 tivo when the proce drops and be using TIVO with their latest sw releases, instead of a locked (no MRV, No Tivo to Go, etc), old version used by DTV...


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

mulscully said:


> If I had to pick a loyalty I would say it is with Tivo not DTV. I enjoyed the sweet DTIVO's while they lasted,. My switch to FIOS is based on price, yes about $10/month cheaper, won't need to outlay any funds for equipment, and I can get a S3 tivo when the proce drops and be using TIVO with their latest sw releases, instead of a locked (no MRV, No Tivo to Go, etc), old version used by DTV...


Do you realize that the S3 does NOT have MRV or TiVo to go? You may be overestimating the S3.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

No, I realize that.. but it may in the future, but I was thinkiing more of the s2 when compared to the sd dtivos in thos specific cases...


----------



## helmdawg (Oct 6, 2006)

whsbuss said:


> I'm a big hockey fan, especially the Flyers. When I went to D* in 1998 I thought missing Comcast SportsNet would be unbearable. I do like HDNet for their hockey games but not much else. HDNet Movie channel has the same movies just like HBO and Showtime.
> 
> I would miss them but it won't be the end of the world. INHD on Comcast leaves a lot to be desired too. That's why I'm staying put for now. Once Comcast can successfully implement Switched video (and Tivo S3 can upgrade to support it) there will be more HD programming. Only Verizon's FiOS has future bandwidth expansion capabilities. But it will be awhile before a large portion of their serving area has it.


I agree with whsbuss and will take that same path. I actually keep comcast at a discount rate during the Fyers season, especially now since they are stinking it up and pratically giving you the service for 6 months.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

ShiningBengal said:


> Comcast is over 30% more for equivalent programming in Minneapolis. That's the gift that keeps giving after the thrill is gone. Free S3 TiVo doesn't come close to closing that gap.


Have you called lately? When I switched last january I got a deal that saved me over $1500. When the deal was up jan 2007, I get all channels, hd dvr, cablecard, high speed internet and unlimited phone service for $147 per month. They are really pushing bundled pricing in my area.

As far as pq, I recently had FiOS tv installed and ended up staying with comcast...for now. Although FiOS has a few more HD channels, I though the comcast sd pq was better (HD was the same). I also like the comcast UI slightly better.

Lastly, comcast's bundled pricing is better (FiOS is $50 per month more for the package).

Eventually if comcast doesn't add HD channels, I do see myself going back to FiOS. For now I'm happiest with comcast. (something I'd NEVER thought I would have said 10 years ago!)


----------



## chezpaul (Feb 28, 2002)

I've been reading these forums forever... years... I've been with DTV also for years and never thought about switching... But now is the time, with their lease package crap. All I wanted to say is that "when the birds will be up" crap has been heard so many times before. How many times did I wait for the birds to go up ?
Ah ah... It's the same stories over and over again... I've already waited and have never seen anything different. I'm done...


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

BillsIn05 said:


> Comcast sucks. Youll want to come back once the 2 new birds go up.


If the new birds go up and you still have to deal with the crappy HR20. For me no Tivo, no deal. Once you've had a fully loaded corvette you won't be happy a prius just because it's the latest thing (and it's all D* will let you have, take it or leave it).


----------



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

Good afternoon...
I just got off the phone with comcast and spoke to a great rep there and was wondering if anyone could confirm/deny his claims. I know he is a slaes person is going to tell me how great things are.
He said their dvrs are motorola 6208 will record two things at once and that they digitally remaster their signals so the picture is better than it used to be..I used to hate cable quality...especially compared to Directv. Are people noticing this? He also mentioned that they will be releasing tivo for comcast in the next few months. Has anyone heard that? I read it about a year ago but figured it never came to fruition. Besides the price is much cheaper than directv..especially for the next 16 months anyway. How does their dvr stack up?
I have had it with trying to get the new 5 lnb dish installed.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Watrat said:


> Good afternoon...
> I just got off the phone with comcast and spoke to a great rep there and was wondering if anyone could confirm/deny his claims. I know he is a slaes person is going to tell me how great things are.
> He said their dvrs are motorola 6208 will record two things at once and that they digitally remaster their signals so the picture is better than it used to be..I used to hate cable quality...especially compared to Directv. Are people noticing this? He also mentioned that they will be releasing tivo for comcast in the next few months. Has anyone heard that? I read it about a year ago but figured it never came to fruition. Besides the price is much cheaper than directv..especially for the next 16 months anyway. How does their dvr stack up?
> I have had it with trying to get the new 5 lnb dish installed.


I switched from DirecTV to Comcast last June. Never though I'd ever go back to cable. My Comcast service is exceptional. Much, much better quality on SD and HD channels than DirecTV. Quality-wise, DirecTV has gone downhill, and Comcast, at least in my area, has vastly improved. Very reliable too.

I use the Comcast/Motorola 3412 DVR. It has two tuners. Had one issue with it. It's no TiVo, but it is quite functional and does what I need it to. It even does some things that a TiVo doesn't that are pretty useful. It's very inexpensive, and if it breaks, they replace it.

Oh, yea, no committment to Comcast. If I want to leave, I can cancel.

Yes, Comcast has said they will introduce TiVo software. It's been delayed from the original forecast, and there isn't much more than speculation on the date for it. Questions about that are when will it be released, will/how much more per month will they charge, and will it have all the TiVo functionality.

YMMV, based on your local Comcast system.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

Watrat said:


> Good afternoon...
> I just got off the phone with comcast and spoke to a great rep there and was wondering if anyone could confirm/deny his claims. I know he is a slaes person is going to tell me how great things are.
> He said their dvrs are motorola 6208 will record two things at once and that they digitally remaster their signals so the picture is better than it used to be..I used to hate cable quality...especially compared to Directv. Are people noticing this? He also mentioned that they will be releasing tivo for comcast in the next few months. Has anyone heard that? I read it about a year ago but figured it never came to fruition. Besides the price is much cheaper than directv..especially for the next 16 months anyway. How does their dvr stack up?
> I have had it with trying to get the new 5 lnb dish installed.
> ...


I tried this Motorola box for about 6 months. Its not terrible. It does have dual tuners and basically works like a TiVo. It was more reliable than the HR20 in terms of actually recording what it is supposed to (except when Comcast changed the channel assignments which it couldn't figure out). The menu structure is quite interior to TiVo but not the end of the world. The main downside is they only have a 120 meg HD so they have only about half the show recording capacity as the TiVo unit.


----------



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

HomieG said:


> I switched from DirecTV to Comcast last June. Never though I'd ever go back to cable. My Comcast service is exceptional. Much, much better quality on SD and HD channels than DirecTV. Quality-wise, DirecTV has gone downhill, and Comcast, at least in my area, has vastly improved. Very reliable too.
> 
> I use the Comcast/Motorola 3412 DVR. It has two tuners. Had one issue with it. It's no TiVo, but it is quite functional and does what I need it to. It even does some things that a TiVo doesn't that are pretty useful. It's very inexpensive, and if it breaks, they replace it.
> 
> YMMV, based on your local Comcast system.


Good evening,
I called the comcast rep back when I looked online for that model motorola he originally quoted and it said it was only a single tuner dvr and he corrected himself and said it was the 3412. I appreciate the responses but was wondering what you mean by it does some things that a tivo doesn't that are pretty useful..what does it do? 
Also did you have much trouble canceling with Directv? Did they make you pay the cancellation fee or do anything to get you to stay? I am going on the theory that they broke their commitment to me when I paid for their new dvr and their installers refused to upgrade my dish. Any advice?

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Watrat said:


> Good evening,
> I called the comcast rep back when I looked online for that model motorola he originally quoted and it said it was only a single tuner dvr and he corrected himself and said it was the 3412. I appreciate the responses but was wondering what you mean by it does some things that a tivo doesn't that are pretty useful..what does it do?
> Also did you have much trouble canceling with Directv? Did they make you pay the cancellation fee or do anything to get you to stay? I am going on the theory that they broke their commitment to me when I paid for their new dvr and their installers refused to upgrade my dish. Any advice?


I didn't pay any DirecTV cancellation fee because I was not under any committment. I considered their HD-DVR, but the quality of their HD sucked, so I really didn't care to record that sucky HD anyways. They turned off my service, and refunded the unused part of that month.

My 3412 has two tuners. Here are a few of those things it does/has that my TiVo did not:
- Free-space indicator - It shows how much, in percentage terms, has been recorded on the DVR.
- Multi-speed Fast Forward and Rewind
- Approximately 10 second one-button rewind for those times I go slightly over with the 30-second skip. This one I find very useful.

Would I like the TiVo interface, absolutely. Are there some things missing in the 3412 that I liked in the TiVo, yes. But it's not worth the expense, for me, to go out and buy a Series 3 and then get two cable cards and two additional outlet fees. This 3412 does what I need it to, and for 6.99/month, it's well worth it. I can return it and get a new one if it breaks. No warranty worries there.

My life has been just fine and in no way have I ever felt like I made the wrong decision. Especially considering how exceptional the video picture quality in SD and HD I've had with Comcast, that really sucked with DirecTV. When it comes right down to it, for me, that affects what I watch 100% of the time.


----------



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

Good evening,
Thanks for the reply and update. Where abouts in the US are you...if you don't mind me asking? Does it make any sense to get a series 2 tivo for my sd set instead of the comcast dvr? Is it possible to use cable cards in that to record two things at once or am I out of luck there and have to use the 3412 if I want dual recording?

Thanks

Tom

PS. Is arguing that they didn't fulfill their end of the bargain when I purchased the new directv hd dvr a basis for getting out of what I have left in my commitment?


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Watrat said:


> Good evening,
> Thanks for the reply and update. Where abouts in the US are you...if you don't mind me asking? Does it make any sense to get a series 2 tivo for my sd set instead of the comcast dvr? Is it possible to use cable cards in that to record two things at once or am I out of luck there and have to use the 3412 if I want dual recording?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Tom,

I'm in the southeast. I don't know enough about the Series 2 to comment. As far as arguing with DirecTV to get out of the committment, that sounds more like something that a court would have to decide. It's hard to get companies to let you out of contracts/committments. All that fine print generally protects them from that, much more-so than it protects you. If you are not getting all of the funtionality without the dish upgrade, my guess is they'll likely send out another installer to get that right, rather than let you out of the committment. Just a guess...

If you really want out of the committment, then usually you can pay a termination fee. That may be worth it, depending on what it is, and depending upon what your local Comcast franchise may give you for a discount for signing up with them. I don't know if they still have the ditch-the-dish promo. They did when I signed up and I got $400, which is a $25 credit for 16 months.

BTW, I forgot to mention. At least on my local Comcast system, I get a lot more in terms of selection than I ever did with DirecTV. Most OnDemand stuff is included in the base digital monthly subscription. All the Encore network channels are also included in the base digital monthly package. There are a couple of more options on the HBO package. And in general, there are probably 50 or more national channels that I get in the digital cable package that are not on DirecTV. And there are many of those that I really enjoy. The channel packages differ in the different Comcast areas, so that may or may not be the case where you are.

Overall I saved $$$ by switching to cable. I also moved my internet provider to Comcast and that too has been good. I pay less for that than I did for DSL. And I get about 8x the download speed, which is very nice. Since our local Comcast rebuilt their system, they've come a long way. I expect that the pendulum may again swing to the benefit of satellite TV at some point, but for now it swung to cable for me. I can always switch back to satellite.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

HomieG said:


> My 3412 has two tuners. Here are a few of those things it does/has that my TiVo did not:
> - Free-space indicator - It shows how much, in percentage terms, has been recorded on the DVR.
> - Multi-speed Fast Forward and Rewind
> - Approximately 10 second one-button rewind for those times I go slightly over with the 30-second skip. This one I find very useful.


??

TiVo has 3 speeds of FF/REW and one-button 7-second rewind, too.

A free space indicator is pretty useful on the Motorola's though... considering there's probably iPods with larger hard drives.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

dswallow said:


> TiVo has 3 speeds of FF/REW and one-button 7-second rewind, too.


On all TiVo's?



dswallow said:


> A free space indicator is pretty useful on the Motorola's though... considering there's probably iPods with larger hard drives.


I see the wink, but I didn't know there were 120GB and 160GB hard drives in iPods, yet 

Hey, some of us don't need mega-storage on the DVR. What I have is still a whole lot better than all those VHS tapes, and a lot more functional.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

HomieG said:


> On all TiVo's?


It was that way from my Sony SAT-T60 to my HR10-250's to my Series 3; it was that way on my mom's Series 2 DT. I'm pretty certain it's always been that way. Push FF or REW once and you see 3 arrows in the appropriate direction onscreen as it speeds in that direction. Push a second time, a second one is filled in and it's faster; a third push and all three are filled in and it's going real fast. Basically it works like 7 speeds... 3 in reverse, play and 3 in forward, and pushing << or >> moves you one position along those 7 possible speeds.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

dswallow said:


> It was that way from my Sony SAT-T60 to my HR10-250's to my Series 3; it was that way on my mom's Series 2 DT. I'm pretty certain it's always been that way. Push FF or REW once and you see 3 arrows in the appropriate direction onscreen as it speeds in that direction. Push a second time, a second one is filled in and it's faster; a third push and all three are filled in and it's going real fast. Basically it works like 7 speeds... 3 in reverse, play and 3 in forward, and pushing << or >> moves you one position along those 7 possible speeds.


Ok, I guess I forgot. Make that just one useful feature, the FSI


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

HomieG said:


> I see the wink, but I didn't know there were 120GB and 160GB hard drives in iPods, yet
> 
> Hey, some of us don't need mega-storage on the DVR. What I have is still a whole lot better than all those VHS tapes, and a lot more functional.


Seagate announced a 120GB iPod-sized (1.8") drive back in August 2006.

If you need to pay attention to free space, you need a larger hard drive. Once you have a large enough hard drive, you'll never need to worry about free space. 

For me the sweet spot was 240GB on my SAT-T60 (two 120GB drives). Once that was installed, I never, ever came close to running out of room for recordings I scheduled. Later with the HR10-250's, I had 2, then 3 of them, so I'd spread recordings around and the stock 250GB drive in each was enough (though they're all at 300GB now as the original drives died and were replaced).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

HomieG said:


> Ok, I guess I forgot. Make that just one useful feature, the FSI


I think maybe we need to get your definition of "useful feature" then, if you use/need it so often you forgot it was even there on your TiVo equipment.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I think maybe we need to get your definition of "useful feature" then, if you use/need it so often you forgot it was even there on your TiVo equipment.


Hmmm, I remember having 35 hours on a stock TiVo. Needed it more there than with any DVR device I've had since then. Not everyone needs 300 hours of video storage on line at one time. Oh, wait, this is a TiVo forum. I always forget that!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

HomieG said:


> Hmmm, I remember having 35 hours on a stock TiVo. Needed it more there than with any DVR device I've had since then. Not everyone needs 300 hours of video storage on line at one time. Oh, wait, this is a TiVo forum. I always forget that!


All I want is the ability to go on business trips where my return is delayed but everything records correctly and is there when I return. And 2 1/2 weeks is about the longest I've gone so far... and never a problem. That's what I mean by "sufficient" free space. I don't really store anything on my TiVo's "permanently," Though one does have every "Malcolm in the Middle" episode in existence, and another still has about half the whole series of "Young Hercules" that I'm working through still.

(I'm typing this from my main computer that currently has about 850 hours of television shows playable on demand via an Avel LinkPlayer2 Network video player taking up 258GB of space; and assorted other material, also playable on demand, amounting to maybe 1,500-2,000 more hours. But none of that is related to TiVo. And maybe another TB of space available for more.)


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I'm typing this from my main computer that currently has about 850 hours of television shows playable on demand via an Avel LinkPlayer2 Network video player taking up 258GB of space; and assorted other material, also playable on demand, amounting to maybe 1,500-2,000 more hours. But none of that is related to TiVo. And maybe another TB of space available for more.)


That's a tiny amount of video compared to what I'm building at work right now, but size doesn't matter...


----------



## 483 (Feb 10, 2000)

********* said:


> I have now had Comcast and the S3 in place for about a month. I dropped D* after being with them since 1996. I did not like what they were doing with their HD DVR nor did I want to add another larger satellite dish, deal with the new multi switches, or commit to an additional two year commitment on leased equipment.
> 
> It has been a great switch for me. It is is so fun to be back to a real life TiVo and not the features that D* decided I wanted. I had hacked my D* TiVo's for additional functionality but still have enjoyed the switch.
> 
> ...


Probably bad form to quote yourself 

Wanted to follow up this post a couple of months later and mention that I am
still very happy with the decision. I have realized a number of benefits I did not think about at the time I switched

I pay less for TV and internet than I did before

Comcast claimed they would give me "faster internet" if I was also a video customer. Turns out that it actually is perceivable and measurable

TiVo To Go on the S2 is awesome. It has gone from being a nicety to just about my favorite TiVo feature

Because I did not need a D* receiver every where I wanted to watch TV I purchased a sling box and just hooked it up to the analog signal. A slam dunk! Love the sling box

I have every channel I ever did with D*. At least every channel I ever watched.

Wiring up new viewing stations is a breeze. No need to worry about my multi switch running out of ports.

KidZone is awesome.

Podcasting though weak in its implementation is easy out of the box.

Ethernet

I really agonized over dropping D* as they had been a tremendous provider of entertainment in our home for many years. I remembered the old cable company. It is not that way anymore. Still very happy


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

dswallow said:


> . . . . I don't really store anything on my TiVo's "permanently," Though one does have every "Malcolm in the Middle" episode in existence . . . .


Malcolm party at Doug's this weekend!


----------



## thomas walton (May 6, 2007)

Respectfully, 

I Have been a D-TV subscriber for more than 10 years. After weighing out the cost factors between D_TV and Comcast. We (my wife and kids, I get stuffed in the corner till it needs to be fixed) concur that D-TV HD-DVR is not working in a functional capacity to suit our family any longer. We have a hr10-250 that has "rebooted" on many occasion during favorite programs.

To be honest we have had little if any problem with D-TV and our "TIVO" HDDVR Hr-10 as of recent. The only "problem" I have is the knowledge that D-TV in the near future will not support the "Tivo" interface.

Our household has had a total fiasco with D-TV with in the last 10 months when we updated to HD. POOR service installation issues . Poor CSR response. Direct "Lies" from Direct TV Csr's. Extra charges on our billing, that were not expected requiring expenditure of my valuable time for resolution to my satisfaction. Trust my argument meant satisfaction.

Now let's get to the nuts and bolts.

Cost factor, THE BOTTOM LINE,

Our D-TV now cost's us near 97 dollars a month.

Our DSL costs us near 24 dollars a month, but with added federal line charges on top of that other connection charges. Totaling 39 dollars a month.

Add another issue of our monthly expenses that are not really related to the subject matter of this forum, but are highly relevant to expense.

Our phone bill. (I am picking this info up from another post in the forum) The OP is kind of out in left field but he is exactly right on the money. 

Comcast offers a triple play package in our area. Which includes Cable service, high speed internet, and unlimited phone service. At 33 dollars a month each when subscribed as a total package. The rates are guaranteed for a 12 month period. Add on HD and the cable cards for an S3 Tivo. Total monthly bill with all the taxes and fees 129 dollars a month OUT THE DOOR.

H'mmmm. Direct TV 97, Phone 72, DSL 39 equals 207 dollars a month.

Comcast 129, thats 78 dollars less a month. Times 12 equals 936 dollars.

A Tivo S3 can be bought now for 459 so that leaves 477 dollars savings.

Then add the Tivo fee of 14.95 per month times 12 equaling 179.40 this year.

My bottom line is 298 dollars in my pocket.

Getting back to the original Post that drew my attention to this. With Comcast telephone service thier are no Federal line surcharges etc.

Take a look at your phone bill.


298 bucks, I think I will spend that on a very nice evening out with my wife and family.

As for D-TV my impression is they could care less about their customers.

Just my impression of whats going on.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

> Comcast offers a triple play package in our area. Which includes Cable service, high speed internet, and unlimited phone service. At 33 dollars a month each when subscribed as a total package. The rates are guaranteed for a 12 month period.


What happens to your monthly bill after the 12 month period?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

bpratt said:


> What happens to your monthly bill after the 12 month period?


It goes up to then-regular rates for each service unless you commit for another 12 or 24 month period to lock in the then-current triple play rate.


----------

